# degreaser



## Minga

Open-topped spaces such as pits and degreasers are also considered confined spaces.

sólo lo encuentro al término degreaser como desengrasante... puede ser GRASERAS? 

gracias!


----------



## chaplis

eso parece terminología de cocinas industriales, y en ese caso sería "atrapa grasa" que están en el borde de los topes de las planchas y cocinas industriales y es para depositar la grasa, o también un depósito que está debajo del lavadero "sink" y retiene la grasa cuando se lavan los platos y utensilios de cocina,

espero haber ayudado

saludos!


----------



## Minga

hmmm no son cocinas industriales
Están en realidad hablando de minas (minas o yacimientos).... y en este caso hablan de la seguirdad en espacios confinados o reducidos. 
Te paso más contexto... Por eso mi duda con la GRASERA, pero degreaser no lo encuentro con otra terminología... 
A ver si con el contexto ayuda?
En términos más sencillos, cualquier área donde el acceso sea difícil y el aire respirable sea potencialmente insatisfactorio, debe ser considerado espacio reducido/confinadpen-topped spaces such as pits and degreasers are also considered confined spaces

GRACIAS!!!
Minga


----------



## mora

hola minga

degreaser = área o lugar como sumidero donde se atrapa la grasa 

mora


----------



## Minga

que NO se llama "grasera"?
porque eso que pusiste parece la definición de grasera... se llama diferente cuando se trata de fábricas o simplemente se explica pero no tiene un nombre?


----------



## chaplis

Me puse a leer un poco sobre minas y hay dos cosas, usan extensivamente productos químicos desengrasantes, creo que por las máquinas y efectivamente hay depósitos de grasa, supongo que si colocas "desengrasantes" o "grasera" los que lo lean sabrán de que trata, es lectura especializada, no para todo público.

saludos!


----------



## Minga

puedo poner "grasera" y a continuación abrir un paréntesis que diga "sumidero donde se atrapa la grasa"
Están de acuerdo?
Gracias por tu investigación chaplis!!!!!


----------



## jalibusa

*"trampa de grasa";* "grasera" es coloquial en ROU para la trampa de grasa de la cocina.


----------



## Peter P

Hola Minga

Estas hablando de espacio confinado o reducido y hablando más bien de un taller para servicios a equipos mineros. En un diccionario técnico encuentras el término desengrasador.  Suele ser utilizado este término para señalar el área dentro de un taller donde se le hace el cambio de grasas y lubricantes a los equipos. Acá se le llama área de engrase.
Te refiero una experiencia que tuve cuando trabajé en el taller de la mina, uno siempre se refería a esa área con el término "greasing bay" y luego otro me cruzó cuando dijo "degreasing bay"  y ambos se referían a la misma área y entre ellos mismos usaban cada uno su término.

Espero te aclare en algo

Salu2

Peter P.


----------



## Minga

GRACIAS JALIB Y PETER!!!   UN LUJO! 
abrazo a ambos!!!!
Minga


----------

